# Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6??



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Who sells a nice looking rear deck spoiler for the A6 body?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

you can get a 
1. RS6
2. M5
3. LLtek (they have 3)
I have the M5


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Who sells them?


----------



## milkandcheese (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

good question, i've been wanting one too.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Who sells them?

RS6 and M5 spoiler are all over Ebay.
LLtek spoiler is at http://www.LLtek.com, and I believe they have their own version of the RS6 one as well.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Found a seller on ebay who has both the M5 and RS6 style PAINTED for $279. Not bad. I prefer the look of the RS6 style spoiler. Looks a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Uberhare)*

Got my RS6 knock-off from
http://www.spoilerdepot.com/Ca...i&idB=
Good quality spoiler and they did a great job on the paint.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Massboykie)*

One thing to be aware of...
The RS6 knock-offs are attached using adhesive ONLY. The OEM RS6 spoiler attaches via both adhesive AND four bolts. This is a good news/bad news situation. The bad news is that attaching one involves the dramatic step of drilling holes in your trunk (no "undoing" this mod!). The good news is that you will NOT find a spoiler that has a tighter fit than the OEM RS6 spoiler.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_One thing to be aware of...
The RS6 knock-offs are attached using adhesive ONLY. 

Actually the one I got from the Spoiler Depot, could be fastened with 2 bolts (if memory serves), but like you said... instead of making the "dramatic" change I opted not to drill them and simply use 3M tape. I guess the tape-fit is not as tight, but I won't ever have to worry about rust around the holes... I am also not sure if the Audi rust warrantee will cover you after you drilled holes in the lid.. unless they drill them I guess.. LOL!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Good info both of you!!!
I'll probably go with the OE RS6 spoiler. Holes be damned!!!


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_One thing to be aware of...
The RS6 knock-offs are attached using adhesive ONLY. The OEM RS6 spoiler attaches via both adhesive AND four bolts. This is a good news/bad news situation. The bad news is that attaching one involves the dramatic step of drilling holes in your trunk (no "undoing" this mod!). The good news is that you will NOT find a spoiler that has a tighter fit than the OEM RS6 spoiler.

Are the ones on ebay knock-offs?? Where can you buy a OE RS6 spoiler other than the dealer?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
Are the ones on ebay knock-offs?? Where can you buy a OE RS6 spoiler other than the dealer?

Here is a "discounted" place:
http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/catalog/


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (5speed6)*

Careful... The spoiler shown on that site is not the RS6 spoiler.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_ Here is a "discounted" place:http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/catalog/

Cool site though! Never heard of this one. Definitely not the RS6 style.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GoFlamesGo (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Massboykie)*

Anyone know where I an find a OEM RS6 spoiler other then te dealership? Any places in Canada??
Thanks!


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Uberhare)*

LLtek, they will even do color match
I got my RS6 spoiler apinted and instaled all taxes included for $390 from GMPPerformance.com. My budy has a Sline A6 that came with the spoiler fomr the factory and WE CANNOT tell the difference at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (formulagigi)*

For OEM RS6 spoiler, check ebay, http://www.worldimpex.com, or http://www.1stvwparts.com. The one that LLtek sells is a clone. You can tell if it's the OEM one if it has four bolts that require drilling the hood to attach.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (GoFlamesGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFlamesGo* »_Anyone know where I an find a OEM RS6 spoiler...

Finally got these off my phone... first two is out off the LLTek catalog (clone not OEM) and mine (www.spoilerdeport.com)
$200 difference? Not sure why.... IMO
http://server6.theimagehosting...0.jpg
http://server6.theimagehosting...1.jpg
http://server6.theimagehosting...2.jpg
http://server6.theimagehosting...3.jpg
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Massboykie)*

Looks nice. A few toughts...
If you ever need to remount it, you may want to mount it a bit lower. The "correct" (OEM, at least) mount point is so that the top edge lines up with the tail lights. See Boston Driver's write up of his OEM RS6 spoiler mounting (available here: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/615107.phtml) for some good pics on the precise alignment. You'll also note in his pic the EXTREMELY tight fit provided by the OEM spoiler.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

How much does the OEM spoiler cost at the dealer. My dealer can't seem to find a price for it.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Not cheap. On the order of $450 unpainted. Get a part number by calling the folks at http://www.clairparts.com and then comparison shop with them, http://www.worldimpex.com, and http://www.1stvwparts.com (the last two will allow you to do an online lookup; the first one requires a call because they don't have this part in their stock).
Be sure you ask for the RS6 OEM spoiler -- not the other one.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Looks nice. A few toughts...
You'll also note in his pic the EXTREMELY tight fit provided by the OEM spoiler.

Yeah, the edge on the OEM one appears to be "sharper" than on mine. Mine has a bit of a "rounded" edge where it meets the car, so even if I bolted it down, it will not be as tight as that. The OEM looks sweet, but that's just too much money for something that you only get some benefit at around 120...








I thought I lined it up with the top of the tails... I need to go check...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy rear deck spoiler for A6?? (Massboykie)*

I'd have never gone that route had I not scored one for $200. Now I just need to get it mounted...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

You scored a OEM RS6 spoiler for $200???? The dealer wants over $500 unpainted.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Yeah, it was a good score. It had a few small chips, but I was able to fix them pretty easily with some epoxy. Looks good as new and I'm hoping to get it painted and on there soon.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

World Impex quoted me $425 shipped (unpainted). Figure at least $150 for a high quality paint job. Damn thing will cost me upwards of $600.
That's a lot of beer money.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I do not recommend spoilerdepot from personal experience. 
Starting in 5/06 through 7/06, I received three defective RS6 spoilers over a three month period. The first spoiler and second one, as replacement under warranty, were severely warped upon delivery, and the last one warped proved to be defective after mounting it and on the car...after three weeks, the ends lifted up, twisted and separated from the trunk lid and 3M tape.








Despite spoilerdepot admitting to (in writing) defective materials and lots of returns, I had to file a credit card dispute and work it for two months in order to get a refund.








Their "customer service" was as good as the RS6 spoiler - warped!

_Modified by Greg Rickard at 3:57 PM 10/29/2006_


_Modified by Greg Rickard at 3:57 PM 10/29/2006_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Greg Rickard)*

Hi Greg
Very interesting... I feel like a bit of an @ss now, as I was telling people the Spoiler Depot spoiler was good, but mine does the same thing as yours...
I just figured it's because I did not bolt the spoiler on, just used tape. Now I'm not so sure. Mine's about a year old though. How long was the warrantee for? I do not remember?
I recently re-taped it and it looks like the ends are slowly pulling away again.







I will contact them and ask I think.
You get what you pay for I guess...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

